# New garage build



## richelli

So after waiting for planning permission to be passed, I've now got permission for a new, just under 5mx 6m detached garage. I've not got an ever ending budget, but hopefully I'm staring the build at the beginning of march weather permitting. I do have a garage at the minute, but that's part of the house, and it will become a cinema room next year , (money permitting) once this has been built. I'm no mechanic but I do like detailing cars as a hobby so this will give me more of a man cave to mess about in! I'll post pictures as it gets built for anyone that's interested. It's totally a new experience for me as I've never had anything built before. I'll try and answer any questions as it goes along. :car:


----------



## Poohbore

Best of luck with the build, I'm 2 months behind you in the process !


----------



## richelli

Good luck with your build! Thankfully keeping it a little under 30 square meters floor area, I've kept it out of building control, so it's saved a little in cost as well. Unfortunately I know nothing about building stuff so it's going to cost a little more than some could get it built for! But as long as I get what I want eventually I'll be happy. I had no complaints when I put in for planning, so everything has been pretty simple up to now. I did tell the neighbours I was planning on the build so it wasn't a surprise to most of them anyway. The architect has been very helpful as well. Not being knowledgeable in building stuff I've asked him a lot of questions, as I like stuff to be done right. I plan to stay in this house for a while, if not for life, so I don't mind spending money getting it how I want.


----------



## dandam

We all love a good garage build thread :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Sounds good, carnt wait for some pics!


----------



## mbnerd

Nice to be able to build new to your own specifications. Good luck with the project and keep us updated.

I have a detached garage but it's a bit weird e.g. former toilet in one corner, a dividing wall that makes it a bit tight for my car and doors at both ends. There was a pretty large inspection pit that was half full with water but I have filled that in now. Getting quote for removal of internal walls, RSJ to support the roof and some other brickwork which will give 6m x 4.5m.


----------



## richelli

It's going to be block on internal walls and brick to match the house on the outside. I'm hoping for a traditional roof design and the roof has to match the house, which is done in concrete tiles, so there will be a large beam running front to back inside to support the rafters. It should have a roller door on the front and a side door for access. Had to change a few little things to please the planning dept but I've still got the design I wanted. Thankfully I know all the people doing the work so I'm not going to get ripped off and I'll be keeping an eye on everthing and doing anything I can do myself to keep costs down as much as possible. I'm not running water to it as it's right next to the house anyway but there will be electrics to run from the house. Apparently there's a brick shortage at the minute due to the increase in house building and a lot of the brick manufacturers having cut back. Thankfully i seem to be managing to source stuff by phoning around everywhere I can. Going to start digging the founds at the beginning of March so I'll start putting photos up when I begin.


----------



## sfstu

can't wait to see this happen, as said, we _love_ a good garage thread...:thumb:

make sure your damp proofing is spot on, you don't want the leaks that i have in mine....:doublesho:devil:

rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

richelli said:


> It's going to be block on internal walls and brick to match the house on the outside. I'm hoping for a traditional roof design and the roof has to match the house, which is done in concrete tiles, so there will be a large beam running front to back inside to support the rafters. It should have a roller door on the front and a side door for access. Had to change a few little things to please the planning dept but I've still got the design I wanted. Thankfully I know all the people doing the work so I'm not going to get ripped off and I'll be keeping an eye on everthing and doing anything I can do myself to keep costs down as much as possible. I'm not running water to it as it's right next to the house anyway but there will be electrics to run from the house. Apparently there's a brick shortage at the minute due to the increase in house building and a lot of the brick manufacturers having cut back. Thankfully i seem to be managing to source stuff by phoning around everywhere I can. Going to start digging the founds at the beginning of March so I'll start putting photos up when I begin.


The brick shortage is rubbish IMO
Its a way of hiking the price up per thousand!
But tbh the inflation of building materials this year is terrible:wall:


----------



## balders

Good Luck with the build, hope all goes well. I can confirm there is a brick & block shortage, I work for a builders merchant in East Yorkshire & there can be anything up to a 2mth lead time on some bricks & blocks :speechles


----------



## Snelly

Hi there just liked to say good luck with your new build , brick shortage maybe but it's not down to new build suppliers going out of buisness if you need any advice mate I'm happy to help I've been a builder with my own buisness for 20 yrs now.. Wow where does time go , anyway take your time and do it right first time , as the saying goes measure twice cut once !!!


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Sounds good! Stick up a photo of your drawings so we can see what your proposing & then maybe some members can give you some pointers. All the best!


----------



## richelli




----------



## richelli




----------



## richelli

Just ignore the house parts. That's for a future build. Pretty basic shaped garage, nothing fancy but can't wait to put a car in it!


----------



## richelli

Just a little update. Dug the foundations and levelled the area ready for the concrete which arrived this morning. So after barrowing all the concrete into the founds and tamping it all down it's now ready for brickwork to start later this week. Feels like I'm finally getting somewhere now!

Here's two pictures showing the before photos. I've pulled back all the pebbles covering the area and began to mark out the foundations.


----------



## richelli




----------



## richelli

I only got one photo of the foundations before the concrete was poured. I wanted mesh in the founds because I go over the top on most things, and in the grand scheme of things, the extra cost was negligible.


----------



## shudaman

Looking good 
That your whole garden?


----------



## richelli

No, the garden runs right across the rear of the house and there is also a small section in front of the house. The land my house is on is an L shape and I never used this piece for anything up till now.


----------



## richelli

Cement in!


----------



## richelli

Some of the bricks delivered. Just waiting to start the brickwork now!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Looking forward to this, can't wait to see it finished. :thumb:

Good luck.


----------



## richelli

Brickwork started. Just need the rain to stay away!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

nice look s big


can never have to much room


----------



## richelli

Yeah, it's looks bigger than I thought but it is just over 29 square meters. But it probably won't feel big once a car and some shelving is in it!


----------



## mbnerd

Great to see the progress


----------



## richelli

So far this week I have shovelled 18 tons of hardcore into the base and ran the cable from the house along with some other wires for the alarm and cctv. Been labouring for the builder a bit to. Not used to all this physical work, haven't slept as well in a long time! Applied to the council for the drop curb, but that will take about six weeks but there's no rush to get it done. Got scaffolding coming next week so the builder can have better access as he's getting to a height where working off the ground isn't possible. Thankfully the weather has been good so on the days he's been there he's managed full days.


----------



## 4d_dc2

Subscribed.


----------



## richelli

This is it as of today. I've also back filled round the building with type 1 hardcore and put the weed membrane and some of the original pebbles back down just to keep the area cleaner. The inside of the garage is ready for concrete, but that won't be going in now till the roof is on in a few weeks.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Looks epic, wish I'd made my garage bigger looking at that!!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looking good, also looks a decent size too :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

subscribed cant wait to see this take shape


----------



## richelli

Well today was the last of my holidays used up. I've got scaffolding coming next week to allow the builder to get up to do the outside brickwork above head height and the gables. Then there's the I beam to lift into place which at about 140kg should be fun! Can't wait to get the roof on so it looks like a building. Unfortunately I'll only be able to carry bricks into place when I get home from work for the builder the next day. Thankfully having a mate doing it he understands. It's looking bigger than I thought now. Every time the neighbours drive past you can see them stopping for a look. I bet they think I'm building a house! As only the neigbours in close proximity got planning application letters, so anyone else would have had to see it in the local paper. Having the door opening at a height of 2.3 m makes it look bigger for some reason.

I havnt took pics but I've also ran the power cable from the house into the garage as well as cctv and alarm cables. My friend who's a spark came and checked it was in right and I put the warning labels and a concrete pad over them in case anyone in future digs down into them. I've also made the frame for the step down to the side door. This will be used to get rid of any spare concrete as well as the build goes on. I'll take some pics tomorrow when the weathers better.


----------



## Bustanut

Keep the updates and pics coming. Looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## richelli

This is where I'm at as of today.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Love the updates. Keep them coming. :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker

I also work for a merchant and yes there is definitely brick and block shortage more so the Thermalite blocks


----------



## richelli

I was talking to a guy from one one the local merchants and he said one of the brick makers had their order book full for the next year and couldn't make anymore bricks. He also said he'd ordered 50,000 bricks in one go last week, which he had never done before, just to get a range of bricks at some point! I think I was lucky to get mine at such short notice. I should have bought shares in a brick company I think!


----------



## Dudley Dell

Apparently one of the block manufacturing plants was closed for maintenance which didn't help the stock situation. Projecting this forward, I can see plasterboard may be an issue.


----------



## Dawesy90

Quality build love a good garage thread


----------



## richelli

Unfortunately for my bank balance, I love a good garage thread too, and that's what got me into this situation! :lol: I already have a garage but once this is built I'll be turning it into a room as it's connected to the house, but that's a whole different story :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90

Haha it will be all worth it when it's sorted and you've saved abit of money back


----------



## richelli

Came home from work to find the scaffolders have been.



Should be able to get on with the top half now.


----------



## richelli

Got the steel I beam for the roof delivered yesterday. So hopefully by next weekend, weather permitting it should be getting lifted up into place ready for the roof frame to be built.


----------



## Justin-850

Nice work, it's making me jealous  keep up the good work!


----------



## richelli

So after a day yesterday of torrential rain and getting soaked through, the builder got to the stage of putting the side door lintel and garage door lintel up into place. This for me is one on the mile stones, as I can now see the levels of the door openings. Hopefully weather permitting this week will see the gables erected and the roof start to take shape. Being a tradition design, it's going to take a little more time than just putting ready made roof trusses into place, but this will give me a little more height inside and room for the roller shutter mechanism. One step closer to driving a car in!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Will keep an eye on this! Looks really good so far!


----------



## richelli

So this past week the gables have been getting built. Hampered by bad weather we didn't get a full week at it but this pic was taken on Thursday.



So after both internal gables had been built up to the required height, and some external gable bricks put up we had the task of lifting up the I beam this morning. So after roping 3 mates in we got this into place.



I had already bolted some wood to the top to allow the joiner to fix the rafters in place today. I'll post a pic tomorrow of the roof frame in place. Walked inside and now it feels more like a garage even though the roof isn't finished. This coming week is going to be very busy. I'm hoping to get the gables finished, the roof tiled and inside putting the insulation into the rafters and the ceiling plasterboarded.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Coming on nicely! Are you keeping the inside vaulted? I.e. plasterboard the underside of your rafters.


----------



## richelli

Yes it will be vaulted inside. I wanted the extra height inside. The roller door opening is 2.3m as well so I can get higher vehicles in than my current garage. I may never need the extra height but it's always handy to have.


----------



## Guest

Well done :thumb:.Its good to see a job looking correct...Pad stones,brickwork perps plumb,joints full.When you lay bricks for a living,looking at some of the efforts is scary.
One small point...intended to be helpful rather than picking fault,the timber bolted to the RSJ...looks like the pieces a butted togther,should be really be half lap joint..as with wall plates.Sticks out to me like one bucket and a dirty sponge would to a detailer .
But brickwork/blockwork looks good....nice to see the finished job.


----------



## richelli

I have to laugh at that Eric because I bolted the wood to the i beam and when the builder put the wall plates on the top of the brick work he did exactly as you said and did a half lap joint, and I felt like a proper cowboy, So I have to admit lack of knowledge on that front.


----------



## richelli

So here's today's pics.



It wasn't specked to bolt every cross beam so I've had one put across every rafter to make it easier for plasterboarding later on. That's why some are obviously bolted and some are screwed.


----------



## Guest

richelli said:


> I have to laugh at that Eric because I bolted the wood to the i beam and when the builder put the wall plates on the top of the brick work he did exactly as you said and did a half lap joint, and I felt like a proper cowboy, So I have to admit lack of knowledge on that front.


You could redeem yourself...buy a couple of jointing plates...as used on manufactured trusses,and fix them to the sides of the timber.
Better than forever walking around with spurs on your boots :thumb:

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Nail-Plate-Bracket-76x152mm/p/246003


----------



## richelli

I'll do that tomorrow before I can't get to it. I feel like the apprentice all over again! But I do appreciate you mentioning it. As we know, just because you can't see it, doesn't mean it shouldn't be done right!


----------



## richelli

So a lot has happened in the past week. Firstly I put the nail plate on the piece of wood I bodged



Then the roof was put on with the velux to let extra light into the area.



The builder is nearly finished the gables. This pick was from earlier in the week. He's now finished the front completely and hades a little bit to do on the rear which he is doing in the morning as well as putting the coping stones on the roof.



Today me and a friend insulated the inside and plasterboarded the ceiling ready for plastering in a couple of weeks. I also had the guy round to measure and price the roller door. Hope fully this will be fitted in a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## richelli

Feel like it's more of a building now than a building site. The builder is on another job for a couple of weeks so things will slow down now. Next stage is roller door and upvc side door. Then either plastering ceiling or laying floor, which ever he can do first. Also the drop curb is getting done next month. Went to a friends workshop today and he had these led square lights they were about 38w and about the size of a ceiling tile. He got them off ebay and the light off them was fantastic. Would be great for detailing under so I'm going to look into getting some. Also need to sort and alarm that can be disarmed remotely so I don't have to get out the car to knock it off before opening the door from outside. To many things to think about right now.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Great update coming along very quickly.


----------



## carrera2s

Looks great mate! No lights on the ceiling? Can't see any wiring?

Great build:thumb:


----------



## richelli

I haven't ran wiring in for the lights as I'm thinking more along the lines of lighting trunking suspended from the ceiling. This allows me to move and add more lights where I need. I've seen some amazingly bright led lights. There square in shape, about the size of a ceiling tile. They have just been fitted in a friends workshop. Never seen any so bright! But there not cheap so they may have to changed to something cheaper. 

The builders just finished the build this afternoon so hopefully the scaffold will be coming down soon. He's got another job to go to for about the next three weeks so things will slow down for a bit, before the floor goes in and the ceiling gets plastered. Hopefully in the mean time I'll get the roller door and side door fitted, as well as starting the wiring and maybe a bit of painting before I mount some things on the wall.


----------



## SiT

This is a great read, i loved reading Shuda's so hopefully this will take a similar path - all looks good!

I am looking to buid a detached double garage, originally this year but looks like it might be next year now - still gives me chance to read about everyone elses and pick up hints and tips!

Kepp up the good work.

Si


----------



## richelli

Thanks. Unfortunately due to be not actually 'building' most of it I can't always get lots of photos as things happen. I do ask the builder but it doesn't always happen, so quite a lot can happen between photos. I've got a lot of ideas but they seem to change as I see more things I like. So internally it's just whatever my imagination can think of and my funds can stretch to. I'm just dying to order the cabinets for inside, because it's then I know I'm nearing completion! The problem is the place I've seen them don't always keep the same stock so I'm hoping they don't discontinue them. Might have to buy them and store them for a few weeks just to be on the safe side.

One strange thing I've noticed is people keep saying 'why do you need a garage like that?' Trying to tell people it's not just some garage to fill with junk it's more of a workshop. Then they say 'what for' and then I have to explain its for cleaning cars. Obviously they then look blankly as if to say why do you need that to clean cars! 

One thing I havnt looked into yet and I'll be getting to that stage soon is how to activate and disarm a burger alram in conjunction with opening and closing the garage door remotely. Can anyone reccomend an alarm system that works off some sort of remote control system so i don't have to get out of the car to knock the alarm off before opening the roller door?


----------



## Naddy37

richelli said:


> One strange thing I've noticed is people keep saying 'why do you need a garage like that?' Trying to tell people it's not just some garage to fill with junk it's more of a workshop. Then they say 'what for' and then I have to explain its for cleaning cars. Obviously they then look blankly as if to say why do you need that to clean cars!


And that's why we're on here, and those people are not.

:thumb:


----------



## SKY

Please don't get a upvc side door! Go for a composite door.
I have just fitted a composite door cottage style with no windows into my garage and it look the nuts and will be maintainence free for years.

I got mine from just doors, will only cost you a bit more but the look is so much better.


----------



## SKY

richelli said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately due to be not actually 'building' most of it I can't always get lots of photos as things happen. I do ask the builder but it doesn't always happen, so quite a lot can happen between photos. I've got a lot of ideas but they seem to change as I see more things I like. So internally it's just whatever my imagination can think of and my funds can stretch to. I'm just dying to order the cabinets for inside, because it's then I know I'm nearing completion! The problem is the place I've seen them don't always keep the same stock so I'm hoping they don't discontinue them. Might have to buy them and store them for a few weeks just to be on the safe side.
> 
> One strange thing I've noticed is people keep saying 'why do you need a garage like that?' Trying to tell people it's not just some garage to fill with junk it's more of a workshop. Then they say 'what for' and then I have to explain its for cleaning cars. Obviously they then look blankly as if to say why do you need that to clean cars!
> 
> One thing I havnt looked into yet and I'll be getting to that stage soon is how to activate and disarm a burger alram in conjunction with opening and closing the garage door remotely. Can anyone reccomend an alarm system that works off some sort of remote control system so i don't have to get out of the car to knock the alarm off before opening the roller door?


Just get a Yale alarm system from screwfix, some Yale packages come with the key fob look on eBay as well.


----------



## AustCy

Great build mate


----------



## shudaman

Looking grate this is! Its really shot up
Love the high ceiling really opens the space up, would be perfect for a car lift!!


----------



## richelli

Thanks I havnt looked at and doors yet. I'll get a price for a composite when I go in next week to get a price. Spent the day tidying up all the rubbish. Hoping they get the scaffolding down this week so I can get cleaned up around the garage and I'll take some more photos.


----------



## M3simon

Looks great mate.


----------



## Craikeybaby

richelli said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately due to be not actually 'building' most of it I can't always get lots of photos as things happen. I do ask the builder but it doesn't always happen, so quite a lot can happen between photos. I've got a lot of ideas but they seem to change as I see more things I like. So internally it's just whatever my imagination can think of and my funds can stretch to. I'm just dying to order the cabinets for inside, because it's then I know I'm nearing completion! The problem is the place I've seen them don't always keep the same stock so I'm hoping they don't discontinue them. Might have to buy them and store them for a few weeks just to be on the safe side.
> 
> One strange thing I've noticed is people keep saying 'why do you need a garage like that?' Trying to tell people it's not just some garage to fill with junk it's more of a workshop. Then they say 'what for' and then I have to explain its for cleaning cars. Obviously they then look blankly as if to say why do you need that to clean cars!
> 
> One thing I havnt looked into yet and I'll be getting to that stage soon is how to activate and disarm a burger alram in conjunction with opening and closing the garage door remotely. Can anyone reccomend an alarm system that works off some sort of remote control system so i don't have to get out of the car to knock the alarm off before opening the roller door?


I'm struggling to get people to understand that my garage will be for cars and car stuff only. DIY/gardening stuff would just about be acceptable if it is out of sight in a cabinet etc, but the garage is for cars! Where are you getting cabinets from? That's something I haven't sorted out for my build yet.

With regards to Alarms I've got a Texecom (I think) system in my house, I've been told that it would be possible to link the same system to a garage door opener, so only one fob would be needed - speak to your alarm installer/electrician. What sort of door are you going for?


----------



## richelli

I'm going to be installing the alarm myself and the electrics and they will be checked and signed off by a friend. I'm going for an insulated roller door. I'm waiting for the guy to send me the price. Ill pm you where the cabinets are from.


----------



## richelli

So today the scaffolding was removed so I've taken some pictures to show it more clearly. I also couldn't resist in painting the inside walls with a couple of coats. I know the floor and ceiling need done but it still needs a couple of coats more to finish it off, so it will allow me to put some of the basic wiring in and get the cctv up.





Also got a price for the garage door so that's now in the process of being made. There's apparently approximately a ten day lead time on it being made, so it's going to be at least two week. I need to go and get a price for a side door in the mean time. I've got plenty of little jobs to keep me busy.


----------



## Dave182

Looks great!


----------



## GTISnoopy

Looks gteat. The skylight doesn't give as much light as I thought it would.


----------



## richelli

Yeah it was an after thought and is only 55cm by nearly a meter. It was more so if I nip in and out for stuff I don't have to keep switching lights on and off. I didn't really fit it to light up the full area, but it would have been nice if it had let more in. I'll know better when the doors are all on I suppose.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

looks good lots off room in there


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Fast, tidy build - well done! like the additional internal head height! Re: the slab, have you included a damp proof membrane? & insulation?


----------



## foggy4ever

Nice build, I had something similar sized but on a tighter budget build a couple of years ago but not for the car.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630902910872/


----------



## richelli

I havnt poured the floor yet it's getting done when the builder comes back in a few weeks. There won't be any insulation in the floor but there will be a membrane going in and mesh for extra strength. Hopefully the roller door will be in by the time the floor is ready to pour. 

Funnily enough foggy I'm building this garage so next year I can convert the one I have into a cinema room. I was stood in the one I'm building the other day looking at the big blank wall at the back thinking it would also make an awesome cinema room but I must stick to the plan!


----------



## foggy4ever

richelli said:


> I havnt poured the floor yet it's getting done when the builder comes back in a few weeks. There won't be any insulation in the floor but there will be a membrane going in and mesh for extra strength. Hopefully the roller door will be in by the time the floor is ready to pour.
> 
> Funnily enough foggy I'm building this garage so next year I can convert the one I have into a cinema room. I was stood in the one I'm building the other day looking at the big blank wall at the back thinking it would also make an awesome cinema room but I must stick to the plan!


I use an old projector for B movies for now, once it dies 3D HD.


----------



## richelli

Not much of an update as things have come to a crawl at the moment. A couple of little things to show. Firstly I got the door I ordered for the side entrance. I decided to go with upvc as I couldn't justify the extra cost for other types of door.



Nothing special just a plain white panel door. I also got a couple of cctv cameras installed to watch the rear of the house and the area in front on the garage door. I've been very cautious not to have the cameras covering any of the neigbours properties. As I don't want any issues regarding privacy. You can just about make the cameras out on this picture.



I've made the frame for the second set of steps just in front on the garage. Once the steps are done I'll be putting a fence panel and gate in between the garage and the house wall just in front of the garage side door, to make the back garden more private and secure. I've also removed the concrete posts for the fence panels in front of the garage, ready for the drop kerb. I've removed these now as once the drop kerb is done, the posts and fence panels are going back in but in a different format and I didn't want to damage the new kurb edge when digging the posts out


----------



## richelli

Came home today to find the drop kerb has been fitted as well as the drainage channel just behind. Wasn't expecting this today but it's something else out of the way!


----------



## Craikeybaby

That's looking really good!

My old garage is coming down tomorrow and the new one will hopefully be up by the end of June!


----------



## richelli

I can't wait to get the floor in and the door on! Then the fun can start. I'm dying to order the shelving but it's just going to get in the way until the floors done and painted.

Are you starting a thread on the build Craikey? I keep missing out on taking pictures of things getting done because I either forget or I'm not there when it gets done.


----------



## Kieran94

Fantastic build mate, great read, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Craikeybaby

richelli said:


> Are you starting a thread on the build Craikey? I keep missing out on taking pictures of things getting done because I either forget or I'm not there when it gets done.


As I don't really come on here much, I've got a section on my blog for the garage build: http://blog.lewiscraik.co.uk/category/garage-build/


----------



## Dave182

More updates needed!


----------



## richelli

Sorry dave it's come to a bit of a halt at the minute. After doing 103 hours at work in the past seven days I havnt had time to do anything myself, but I'm hoping the garage door might get fitted this week. It's going to be a bit slow for a while I'm afraid. I'm looking at ordering the shelving in the next week or two just in case the site I'm buying it off decides to remove it, but that means storing it until the floors concreted and painted.


----------



## richelli

Some more developments today. The new roller door got fitted.





There's still some little white plastic bungs to put into the drill holes in the tracks but as they may need shortened when the floor goes in I've left them out for now. 
I've been wondering how much light the velux would let in so with the door shut I took this pic and I can say I'm happy with the light level.


----------



## richelli

I've got the plasterer coming on Tuesday to do the ceiling so once that's done and painted I can get on with more of the electrics. Then I can get an date to get the floor laid. Im having brain strain when it comes to lighting. I really want to put up led lights but the cost is getting harder to justify right now. I've gone through my house changing everything to led so really would like the garage to be the same. I'm looking at an led light similar in shape to a fluorescent called skytile it sounds good but the cost is to high. I'd like to try and source a cheaper option if I can find one.


----------



## liamsxa

How much was the roller door just had my roof done on mine door are next then electrics


----------



## richelli

Ill pm you the details.


----------



## GTISnoopy

The window does seem to make much move of a difference now.


----------



## shudaman

Fantastic work!


----------



## ColinG

Yeah looking good.


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan

Love the garage, from wigton myself.

I take it you're in Carlisle?

Jordan


----------



## richelli

Yeah mate I'm from Carlisle. Feel free to pop by when it's finished for a cuppa, and you can have a nosey. I don't know anyone round here who's interested in cleaning as a hobby although everyone wants their car cleaned!


----------



## richelli

So a couple of little updates.

Yesterday I re fitted the fence posts and panels that i removed to make the entrance. I've re configured the panels on the right of the garage to allow for the steps Im in the process of making and for the small acces gate which shall be built in front of the steps. 




I was meant to be doing this with a mate but he couldn't make it so ended up doing it on my own which took ages and was very hard graft. Those concrete posts are numb and heavy and it seemed like every hole I dug for the posts there was either concrete in the way or loads of building rubble from years gone by. It's definitely tidied the entrance up now though.


----------



## richelli

Today the builder came and plastered the ceiling. This will let me get on with the electrics a bit more and allow me to start thinking more about the lighting. Going to look at some led lighting at a friends work in the next week to see how many and what kind of light they give off.







Hopefully get round to painting this at the weekend. Well see how the week pans out as I'm busy with work at the minute as well.


----------



## richelli

So a couple of little updates. I've put in the concrete fence panels between the house and the garage. Then my friend built the panel and gate. This has made the rear garden a lot more private and secure.



I also managed to get the ceiling painted. Four coats later I seem to have a good coverage. I'd just finished when I took this picture so you can still see the roller lines. I'm hoping these dissapear when the paints fully dried.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Just noticed the Sandy Sike bag then looked at location ha a fellow Cumbrian. Where abouts you at?


----------



## richelli

Just got three 5ft double led fluorescent fittings today for the centre of the ceiling. Going to try and get these fitted tomorrow night. Hoping these will give enough light to make the room usable when needed. I may need more light for each side of the garage if I put a car in to make polishing easier but hopefully three down the centre will give enough light for general usage.


----------



## richelli

So, I've been busy with the electrics. So I've continued the trunking around the outside walls ready for the socket drops once the floors done. I've put the metal strut onto the ceiling, ran the conduit up to it and mounted the three 5ft led lights down the centre. I've put two runs of strut down each side as well incase I decide I need more lights at a later date, as this will make it easier to do. I'm more than pleased with the amount of light from the three led light fittings. I was a but worried they wouldn't be up to the job.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Looks very good, bet you cant wait to put something in there!!


----------



## richelli

Hopefully getting the concrete floor in late next week. Still be a while before I get to put a car in but I am getting very frustrated as I just want to drive into it and clean a car! I am impatient!


----------



## richelli

So today I came home to a newly laid garage floor.


----------



## richelli

Also managed to get hold of this before it went for scrap. Just needs a new electric motor. I'm going to strip it down I think and try and put the tank outside but have the motor and compressor inside so that it's quieter for the neighbours if I'm doing stuff on a night. Don't know if it's that simple but I'll soon find out I suppose. I have the plastic safety guard and pulley but took them off to remove the motor.


----------



## simon1969

any updates on this


----------



## shudaman

Looking grate 
What you planing on for the floor?


----------



## richelli

Sorry been really busy with work. Have ordered the new electric motor for the air compressor so will find out if it's a good un on Tuesday when it arrives. They have already sent one out but typically it arrived broken. Not sure how as the box didn't look damaged but it takes some knock to brake the foot clan off the motor. I'm still un decided about removing the motor and compressor to have them in the garage to keep the noise down for the neigbours and mounting the tank outside or just having the lot inside. I will make the final decision once the cabinets are in and the floors been done



Have asked the builder to price for putting the concrete between the road and the garage. Havnt done much since last update just been letting the concrete dry out and re painted the walls where the concrete had splashed up. Really need to order the cabinets this week so i don't miss out on the price there on the website for. Just means they'll be getting in my way until the floor is finished.

As for the floor I'm going down the paint route. Im not planning on doing it myself though. I've had two friends have there workshop floors painted by two different company's. One has a shiny paint finish and the other Matt. I'm going to ring each company and see how much it will cost. I could paint it myself but need the floor prepared correctly before hand and I'd rather spend a bit extra and have it done right than do it myself and have the paint lifting when I put a vehicle in.

There are still jobs like the alarm, sockets, air line, speakers for music to do as well.I've also wired the garage lights into the relay on the electric roller door so when you open or close the door the ceiling lights come on for a set time. I need to also wire this through a photocell so that if it's light outside the lights don't come on. I'd also like a nice banner to put at the rear of the garage above the trunking level. Need to find a nice one. If it ends up really cold in the winter though I'm going to put a heat pump wall mount air conditioner in so that might end up taking some banner space up so might wait till next year, before getting the wall art. By the time the concretes dry enough to paint and by the time it gets prepd and painted it could be another two month before I get fully moved into it. Patience isn't one of my virtues!


----------



## richelli

So today the new electric motor arrived. I've fitted it and test run the compressor and thankfully it's a good un! So once everything else is in I can try and decide what I'm going to do with it. 

I've also taken the step I've been waiting for since the start of the build of ordering all the metal cabinets for the rear wall. I've measured the width and it's going to be a near perfect fit in width. I'm going to store them in the garage I have for now until the floor has been painted and is fully dry. I'll not put pics of them up until there in position as that would spoil the fun. I'm hoping there going to look ok when there in!


----------



## richelli

So today the garage cabinets have arrived. A little to early in the project but I've got them now. Was a bit annoyed that they rang me half an hour before delivery rather than the two days they were meant to and then to make things worse the two man delivery was a one man. This meant my 68 year old dad ending up going round as I was at work, and helping the guy lift the cabinets into the garage which shouldn't have been the case. They are very heavy and I'm not sure how he managed to be honest. Im not one to complain but I have paid a lot for the cabinets and delivery so I let the company know what I thought.

I know I said no pics of them but here's a cheeky one as I doesn't give much away.,



They will be staying in my current garage until the floor is painted. Also the builder has come back with a price for the last of the concreting so hopefully that will be getting done soon as well.


----------



## Craikeybaby

Good stuff! Cabinet looks massive.

I'm catching you up - concrete went down 2 weeks ago and started on the painting today. Garage door due in the next few weeks.


----------



## richelli

Mines came to a crawl but concrete needs a month to dry before I think about painting it anyway I suppose. I just hate waiting! The cabinets are really solid and they seem bigger than I thought! Well worth the money. Where's your photos? Do you not have a thread running?


----------



## Craikeybaby

I'm leaving my floor and insulating the ceiling for "phase 2" next year, at least I'll be able to get the car in to finish the jobs that have been stacking up. I've gone slightly over budget on the build so no cabinets for me at the moment.

I've not got a thread on here, as have one on another forum and also have lots of detail on my blog - blog.lewiscraik.co.uk and that was already taking enough time to regularly update.


----------



## richelli

I know what you mean about going over budget. Mines probably twice what I had in my head originally right now, but as they say you only live once and hopefully I'll get my money's worth in my lifetime! 

Just had a quick look through your website. That's quite a comprehensive collection of photos! I'll have a better look tomorrow. Nice build you have there. Always looks better in brick I think. It's awesome seeing something appear out of nothing, but frustrating when you just want it done and to get in it.


----------



## richelli

Another little update. So I got a call on Tuesday afternoon by the builder saying they had been and done the last of the concreting. This was the area between the road and the garage and the steps. Very surprised as I didn't even know they were coming. Apparently they had came to do the frame work and concrete another day but I'd already made the edgings so they didn't have anything to do other than pour the concrete.



I've got the floor guy coming to have a look next week regards prepping and painting the floor. It needs to be moisture tested first though as he said it probably wouldn't be dry enough yet to paint. So it's just a waiting game at the minute.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looking great now!


----------



## richelli

Had the floor paint guy out yesterday. He brought his moisture meter and tested the concrete floor. Unfortunately still getting readings of 90% moisture so it needs to wait longer to be painted. I've had the door closed to stop the local cat population scent marking inside so I've rigged up some chicken wire and a frame to leave the door open a few feet to help it dry out. More waiting ...


----------



## sprocketser

Real nice looking garage mate !


----------



## Palmer02

Are the units dura?


----------



## Craikeybaby

That looks really good! Are you waiting until the floor is painted for the interior fit out?


----------



## richelli

No they aren't dura cabinets. I did look at them but I felt the ones I've gone for are better value for money as I was on a budget and although the dura ones have some good ideas I had to draw a line somewhere. 

I am waiting till the floor is done unit I fit it out. Im desperate to get it all in now as I can't use this garage or the one I have as it's full of cabinets in boxes! The floor is getting some kind of dimond cut to help the paint stick so with the cabinets in it would make it more difficult. I'm hoping it dries enough to have painted soon.


----------



## Palmer02

richelli said:


> No they aren't dura cabinets. I did look at them but I felt the ones I've gone for are better value for money as I was on a budget and although the dura ones have some good ideas I had to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> I am waiting till the floor is done unit I fit it out. Im desperate to get it all in now as I can't use this garage or the one I have as it's full of cabinets in boxes! The floor is getting some kind of dimond cut to help the paint stick so with the cabinets in it would make it more difficult. I'm hoping it dries enough to have painted soon.


I have been looking also, have you a link to the ones that you got?

thanks


----------



## Dan_Mol

Can I ask who's sorting your floor?!


----------



## richelli

I don't really know the guy I got his number because he done a friends massive workshop and I was impressed with the job. He lives in my city so he was ideal. He works all over the country doing floors in big factories etc


----------



## Dan_Mol

I'm only in Wigton so not far from you mate, look forward to seeing yours done. May have to grab his details.


----------



## richelli

No problem dan


----------



## richelli

So the time has come for the floor to be painted. The photo below is the concrete floor before the painters arrived.



Unfortunately again I wasn't around to take photos during the preparation. Firstly the floor was diamond ground to give the paint adhesion and then a dpm layer of paint put down. Then the red undercoat was applied. As shown below.



Yesterday the first coat of grey floor paint was put down, and today the second and last coat was applied. They have also gone up the wall slightly to give a skirting effect. I haven't taken pictures of the finished floor yet as it's to windy to put the door up without all the dust getting blown onto the new paint. So tomorrow or the next day I'll put a finished picture up. I'm going to put the shelving in next Saturday so it's really going to take shape then! Can't wait!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Ask him if he wants to quote for one at Wigton!!!


----------



## richelli

So today I took a picture of the finished floor. To be honest the picture doesn't really do it justice. Really pleased with the result. It's looks at the front as if there's a ripple in the paint but it's a reflection off the ceiling as the finish is so good!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Top class job mate!


----------



## podgas

Look like a McLaren assembly Bay.
Fantastic Job !


----------



## richelli

I wish I had a mclaren to go in it!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Wow!!


----------



## Craikeybaby

That looks really good!


----------



## mechrepairs

Two post lift in the middle? Looks great.

Carl


----------



## richelli

I have thought about a scissor lift but to be honest when it comes to mechanical stuff I'm not really interested to be honest. I'll just stick to cleaning them for now.


----------



## Guest

Looks great...one of the most professional builds Ive seen on here :thumb:


----------



## crago

very jealous  great build


----------



## richelli

So yesterday and today I finally got to the point I've been waiting of since the very beginning! I got to put the cabinets into the garage. I also wired in a couple more sockets and put some speakers and a little hifi into one of the cupboards. It was great to finally listen to some music whilst I was in there. Just took a couple of pics so I can remember what it looked like before I had to put all the other junk in there.


----------



## danwel

That looks ace!!!!


----------



## Dannbodge

Amazing. I'm so jealous


----------



## M3simon

Looks great mate.


----------



## shane25

WOW!!! now that looks amazing


----------



## jack-c

Amazing job. Looks brilliant


----------



## jdquinn

Very, very jealous! Looks fantastic. I've got full planning permission and the foundations done for a garage when I built my house but unfortunately I don't have the funds to put it up. I also think it might be a little small so I'm going to wait and make it a little bigger with a small mezzanine floor at the back. I reckon it would take around £17k to build the garage I want to the spec I want.

You've done a quality job there, looks really well.


----------



## simon1969

very nice


----------



## Dan_Mol

Stunning, floor, units, garage... Everything done so well with quality materials.

Now enjoy it!


----------



## richelli

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I'm really pleased with the end result. It's cost more than planned and been frustrating at times but it's all been worth it. Can't wait to break its car virginity and get the polisher out! Next job is to get the air compresser in. Was going to try and split it up but I've had another idea for mounting it internally. That might be next weekends plan.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Looks great. 
Ive read back through the thread but cannot seem to find if you said what make the cabinets are?


----------



## richelli

Cabinets are newage pro series cabinets. I bought them through a wholesaler who had a deal on them at the time which saved a lot rather than buying them direct from newage. The only down side was that the bundle came as 5 cabinets and worktop so I had to buy two bundles so instead of one long length of worktop I have two halves. I am very impressed with the cabinets through. The shelf in the bottom cupboards is on runners so it slides out and every cabinet has locks, not that ill use them but it's a nice touch. There very well made and for the money they were very good value. Unfortunately the deal has been removed from the site but you can still buy them as singles. Not sure I can name the wholesaler so if anyone wants to know just pm me.


----------



## richelli

Just a note I've looked on the wholesalers website and they have put the deal on these cabinets and some cheaper packages back on so if your looking for cabinets it's worth a look if you want some for you garage. Again I won't say on here as I don't know if rules allow it so pm me.


----------



## sfstu

With your 2 halves of worktop, biscuit joint them together and glue them up with the kitchen counter top clamps...:thumb:

Really nice, quality setup, I'm so jealous ...
Rgds Stu


----------



## danwel

Im pretty sure you can name where you got them from as you're not advertising anything if that makes sense. Failing that pm me the address as i am very interested


----------



## Alfieharley1

Google mate I did.
Costco do 6 piece for which for which this has used but 2 lots. £1200 each


----------



## richelli

As above ^^^^^^^^^ plus other deals. 
:thumb:


----------



## bigfoot007

Just a quick question, what flooring paint was used, looked through the thread, but couldnt see it mentioned. Looking to get mine done soon (before the winter)along with a two car over drive cover.


----------



## richelli

It was some industrial two part epoxy resin paint I presume. I'll be honest I just said what I wanted and the company painted it for me, I didn't ask what type of paint it was. If anyone in the cumbria area wants it done pm me and I'll give you the guys details. They also offered a few different options of flooring to me.


----------



## Jonny_R

Looks amazing mate


----------



## bigfoot007

richelli said:


> It was some industrial two part epoxy resin paint I presume. I'll be honest I just said what I wanted and the company painted it for me, I didn't ask what type of paint it was. If anyone in the cumbria area wants it done pm me and I'll give you the guys details. They also offered a few different options of flooring to me.


Thanks, Cumbria is a bit far from Notts. I will look around here.


----------



## richelli

So finally decided on the air compressor. The result was just to take the wheels off and mount it on the wall at the entrance. Still got some bits to do like pipe the drain off through the wall and maybe put an automatic oil regulator on but it's pretty much done. Might put some peg board above the compressor to mount any air tools as well.


----------



## dandam

richelli said:


>


Wow :argie:


----------



## brad mole

wow thats looking amazing, ive been keeping an eye on this build for a while now and its a huge inspiration for when i get around to building a garage of my own, those units are looking sweet, where are they from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## richelli

There from costco. You can buy them from the website. If your not a costco member I think you pay a little extra but not sure how much.


----------



## Rodriguez

The garage just looks amazing! 
Just one question, when wet, the floor gets slippery?


----------



## richelli

It probably will be a little slippy I havnt had it wet yet so I don't know. You can get grit out in the paint to help grip but it's not as easy to clean.


----------



## richelli

Not much more has gone on in the garage. Just the addition of a bin a towel holder and a stool. Have been cleaning a friends car today so thought I'd post a shot of the car in the garage.


----------



## nickvw

Awesome garage love the reflections in the floor !


----------



## RobTex

Really turned out great. Must be a pleasure to work in such a clean garage.


----------



## richelli

Thanks. To be Honest the floor is a nightmare being so shiny, it would have been better with a Matt finish as it shows every mark. And is quite slippy when wet. It's amazing how the space is swallowed up when you put a car in. There was about two foot in front and behind the car once it was in. Width wise it's a lot better than the garage I was using before as you can now open the doors with plenty of room. My mate was very pleased with his car and in the garage it looks good for taking pictures. I'm very happy with the finished product and it makes doing jobs much more enjoyable.


----------



## Steve_6R

Cracking job!


----------



## paul555sti

Absolutely stunning! What version of the Costco cabinets are they?


----------



## ianrobbo1

That's not a Garage!! that's a photo studio!! :lol: and not a cheap one at a guess!!  looks great, now!! I really must take up the pink bedroom carpet on my garage floor, and get some paint down like yours!!


----------



## richelli

Thanks guys. The cabinets are the new age pro ones. I bought two sets to fill the back wall. Luckily for me they fit like a glove. 

Ian, i suppose the cost of the total build would seem cheap to some and expensive to others. I do like it on a night when someone asks to see it and when you open the roller door, the lights come on inside automatically and there faces when they are just expecting a 'normal garage interior' is funny. I did end up double my budgeted cost but that's the problem when you live on your own there's no one to say 'no don't do that'. But I suppose there's no fun in it if it just ends up like every other garage on the street.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I was lucky in the partner I had at the time, her dad was a handyman, knew two very good builders and I had the lot bought erected and finished "nearly" for £1200 all in, the biggest expense's were the base concrete, and the wood for the eves, blocks and bricks bought overstock from a local builder, the wood from a lumber yard and all the roof tiles free as long as I collected them, 5 runs in a mates Vauxhal Astra van did that for me, second hand windows as is the up n over door, and a brand new steel side door with frame for £25 quid collected on a motorbike trailer from Norfolk!! the total includes the fuel and back handers to the builders, but doesn't include the beers!! :doublesho


----------



## shudaman

Looks awasome!
Bet it feels great just pottering in there! Lol


----------



## RSHALE

WOW! that is all.lol


----------



## Guest

Well done:thumb:
Its got the look of quality from start to finish


----------



## yetizone

Outstanding! A truly superb garage build thread and a lesson in how to undertake the fitting out of a studio like, workshop interior layout without it dominating the space. If I'm ever lucky enough to build from scratch, then this is one example I'd use as inspiration. A reference DW thread :thread:


----------



## richelli

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## StevieM3

Stunning! Just in the process of buying a new house with a double garage and i want it to look just like this....well done mate....time and effort has really paid off.


----------



## Paul08

Looks great, I love the floor and the storage, well done !


----------



## richelli

Thanks guys. Just a heads up that the units I bought are £200 cheaper per set so I would have saved £400 if the offer had been on when I bought them. I think that's pretty fantastic value for money for the quality of the cabinets!


----------



## brad mole

Thought id post in here again to say what a great job you've done on the garage, im now at the stage where i can start looking into planning permission for my garage and seen as this is a huge inspiration to my build i thought id ask a few questions regarding yours if you dont mind?

- You say yours is just under 5m x 6m, is that your external size? and is that 5m wide x 6m deep?

- My garage will hopefully be around the same size as yours with dual pitched roof within 1 metre of boundary, was it tricky getting planning permission? 

- Any tips or things you would have changed when planning your garage if you were to do it again? electrics? dimensions? door size? drainage? or things i may quite easily overlook or forget to consider?

Thanks in advance if you get a minute to answer these


----------



## richelli

The "under 30sqm for building regulations is internal floor area. Mines about 29 so just under. So roughly 5 wide by just under 6 deep. They still may request to be involved but they weren't interseted in mine. This depends on distance from the house and borders and road I think. I was lucky to have just enough space to place it at the maximum distances for this. Mine is just over the minimum distances on all accounts. Can't remember exactly now but it was about a meter which in all honesty I'm glad I left anyway as it allows you to walk around it and store some bits around the back. The rear fence is about six foot so it's only just the top few brick levels and the triangle roof shape they see. On the plus side the gardens behind are quite long so they are set back from it a bit so it's not really blocking anyone's view. The planning people did phone up and ask for the rear fence height and garage door colour. But I didn't hear anything else and got planning so it must have been ok.

It does need some heating in as I've noticed any water that ends up on the floor is taking ages to dry and must be condensating on the back of the wall cabinets and dripping onto the worktop and causing mold. I've had to put a dehumidifier in for now till I get an airconditioner sorted. 

As for things I would change to be honest I spent that much time planning exactly how I wanted it and looking on here at other peoples garages it's exactly how I wanted build wise. If anything I'd have gone for a darker floor colour as it looks dirty very easily. I didn't put any water in as I was to paranoid about the pipe freezing and bursting but I have hot and cold taps on the back of the house so this wasn't a major issue. Also possibly putting insulation in the cavity, but costs were mounting and I had to cut back somewhere. 

If your going to put cabinets in keep an eye on costco as they keep reducing certain cabinet sets and you could save a few hundred pound. I also think putting the metal trunking around the top of the wall was the best idea as it means running extra wires in later on for things is really simple. 

I would say everyone's garage is personal to themselves depending on what you plan on doing. I don't do any mechanical work so lifts and stuff didn't really interest me so went down the purely detailing / studio look. This works for me but if you use the garage to store rubbish from the house it may not work so well. I did lots of drawings of my own and got lots of ideas off the internet. I was lucky enough to have a good friend who's a builder put most of it up and used mates for lots of other stuff which saved me a fortune. Costs can quickly escalate and I done anything I could like laying all the bricks out the night before for the builder as I didn't want to pay for someone to do what I could. And used up my holidays to help mix cement and insulate and board the ceiling and paint the walls etc. I went well over my origional budget but I had extra set aside incase this happened as I didn't want to be stuck with a half built job. Remember though once it's built if its not how you wanted it will bug you forever so plan, plan and plan again! 

Good luck and remember to keep us all posted with plenty of photos!


----------

